# What to wear to a hippie inspired party?



## Ms.Lulu (Sep 15, 2010)

OK I could really use some help with this! My friend is throwing a "Tie-dye Hippie" party as she put it. It will be held at a local bar which throws me off a little.

I am not a huge fan of tie-dye so I am trying to come up with something else that is hippie inspired. 
I found this dress on F21: http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...0467630&Page=1

I was thinking I could wear a headband like this: http://www.latestbeauty.com/file/pic/gallery/2056.jpg

What do you ladies think? Does this outfit that I am thinking of not seem very hippie or should I just wear a tie-dye shirt? I don't want to go all out like it's a halloween party I still want to look cute...what do you ladies suggest?


----------



## Junkie (Sep 15, 2010)

I think that dress it just fine. Very boho-chic. You don't have to take "hippie" literally - you can jazz it up and make it more fashion forward - not actually 60's stuff. I mean, even if you wore wooden beads, peace sign bling or even add a daisy to your hair - you would still blend in. 

If you truely wanted tie-dye - go with ombre coloured items - it was hot this summer and not as obnoxious.


----------



## Ms.Lulu (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I think that dress it just fine. Very boho-chic. You don't have to take "hippie" literally - you can jazz it up and make it more fashion forward - not actually 60's stuff. I mean, even if you wore wooden beads, peace sign bling or even add a daisy to your hair - you would still blend in. 

If you truely wanted tie-dye - go with ombre coloured items - it was hot this summer and not as obnoxious._

 
Thanks for the advice, I am hoping a lot of people won't take it so literal and go all out like a 60s party or something because I might feel a little left out!
I think I am going to go with this dress because if I do find a cute tie-dye shirt I think I will look to casual and I don't want to go to this birthday thing too casual...thanks again.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 15, 2010)

That dress seems just fine! Pretty dress. I would just pick something that you'd be willing to wear again and accessories/makeup/hair in hippie fashion... especially if it doesn't require any extra purchases. I really like the headband and you should consider a braid in your hair. 

I don't feel bad for interpreting the dress code to any event anymore... do what feels right for you. There is almost always someone who didn't follow the theme, as long as you're not that.. then you're golden =)


----------



## Ms.Lulu (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_That dress seems just fine! Pretty dress. I would just pick something that you'd be willing to wear again and accessories/makeup/hair in hippie fashion... especially if it doesn't require any extra purchases. I really like the headband and you should consider a braid in your hair. 

I don't feel bad for interpreting the dress code to any event anymore... do what feels right for you. There is almost always someone who didn't follow the theme, as long as you're not that.. then you're golden =)_

 
That is why I am leaning towards wearing this dress because I know I could wear it again...thanks ladies for your help!!


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 19, 2010)

sry to be a debbie downer, but that dress does not say hippie to me at all. 
It says cute summer dress in a liberty bell print.


----------



## naturallyfab (Oct 5, 2010)

I went to a hippie party once and just wore a white sundress with gladiator sandals, avaitors, a headband that goes around your forehead, and a flower in my hair.  Everyone loved it!


----------

